# NASP 'A' pier opening Snapper weekend



## surferbri1 (May 20, 2012)

*OPENING WEEKEND OF THE RED SNAPPER SEASON*

The Alpha Pier on Naval Air Station Pensacola will be open from 6:30 a.m. to 6:30 p.m., June 1 and June 2. 

Finally take home what's been feasting on your bait all year.

Active Duty and Retired Military personnel are authorized for access. Donations are welcome and greatly appreciated!


----------



## Illinijeff (Mar 28, 2011)

Can you actually catch good size snapper out there?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

surferbri1 said:


> *OPENING WEEKEND OF THE RED SNAPPER SEASON*
> 
> The Alpha Pier on Naval Air Station Pensacola will be open from 6:30 a.m. to 6:30 p.m., June 1 and June 2.
> 
> ...


Cool, where does the donations go to?


----------



## surferbri1 (May 20, 2012)

Illinijeff said:


> Can you actually catch good size snapper out there?


 
I've seen plenty of decent snapper caught off the pier. They won't be hoss sized like the offshore wrecks are holding, but they are definitely keepers.


----------



## surferbri1 (May 20, 2012)

Realtor said:


> Cool, where does the donations go to?


All donations will go to the command MWR, as part of their annual fundraising drive.


----------



## surferbri1 (May 20, 2012)

Bump


----------



## surferbri1 (May 20, 2012)

Tomorrow is the big day!!! If you don't have access to a boat and want to try the pier, swing on by. 

We will have it open at 0630 and will close it up at 1830 (6:30 pm) on Saturday and Sunday. 

Entry on to the pier is absolutely free, but we gladly accept all donations!!!


----------



## Mobdawg (Dec 11, 2011)

*Pier location*

Here's a map for anyone that doesn't know where to go. I'll be manning the gate from 1230-1430 so hopefully I'll see you out there!


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

What bait do the ARS prefer out there? Squid, cigcicles, live bait?


----------



## wmac62 (May 31, 2013)

*June 11-16*

On my way down from Kentucky, will be at NAS for a week, will the Pier be open all weekends?


----------



## Mobdawg (Dec 11, 2011)

startzc said:


> What bait do the ARS prefer out there? Squid, cigcicles, live bait?


All of the above. Live pinfish is your best bet.


----------



## wmac62 (May 31, 2013)

*question*



Mobdawg said:


> All of the above. Live pinfish is your best bet.


How are the crowd on the Pier? I see on the MWR it will be open on June 15 and 16th as well. Is it elbow to elbow? Thanks Mobdawg, I love t fish but don't like the tangled lines and pushing, shoving, jocking associated with the Piers


----------



## Mobdawg (Dec 11, 2011)

Last two times I was out there it wasn't bad at all. Plenty of room to move around and only the occasional tangle when the tide flipped and people weren't paying attention.


----------



## wmac62 (May 31, 2013)

*Thanks Dawg*

Sorry for all the questions, I'll buy you a beer if I see you down there, anyhow is it mostly bottom fishing? What do they catch from the Pier? I will be staying at the Oak Grove Cottages, any suggestion on rigs, lures or baits, what to bring with me? I'm an avid Crappie and Bass fishing Guy up her living on Lake Barkley, again thanks for all your help


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

sBring 3-5oz pyramid weights, some 30lb mono or flouro leader material, 40-80lb swivels, and circle hooks of varying sizes from 2/0 to 6/0, some people prefer bigger but I caught a 25lb ARS this past weekend on a 2/0 offshore, 3/0 should be good if you want to save money not buying 5 packs of hooks. Frozen cigar minnows or squid from any bait shop, or use light tackle and small hooks to catch live pinfish using squid pieces from any public dock or structure you can reach on the way. Once you get there ask mostly anyone there to show you how to rig up and they probably will be most helpful.


----------

